

Reddit’s tax on Amazon purchases - minouye
http://mattinouye.com/post/96983104916/reddits-tax

======
dcwilson
I agree that this is pretty much cookie stuffing, but calling it a "tax" seems
to imply that this cost is passed on to the user, when it is (as the article
mentions) actually a cost born by Amazon.

~~~
minouye
True not the best wording. Was thinking about it more from the perspective of
Reddit taxing Amazon.

If I were Amazon I'd be disappointed not because of the poor quality traffic,
but because a top 100 site, with threads on every conceivable topic, can't
successfully promote a site with products in thousands of verticals.

